# Dealer wont install a SD on my Chevy?



## almarche (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey guys. 

I just sold off my last plow truck that was rusting apart and I am using the proceeds to pick up a new one.

I contacted my nearest Fisher dealer and they told me that they would only install an HT series. When I asked about the SD they told me it was over the weight ratings for my truck. He stated that they would not put the SD on and any dealer that did was accepting a large amount of liability.

Based on the Fisher specs they are only about 80 pounds apart. The dealer was also going to put a steel cutting edge on the HT for me that would bring the weights even closer.

My truck is a 2010 Chevrolet Silverado Ext cab 6.5 bed with a 5.3l engine.

Any thoughts and suggestions welcome. I just don't see how the SD would be too much for my truck when they are good to go for a Dodge Dakota.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buy it OTD and install ur self.


----------



## almarche (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought about that but I just don't have that kind of time. It would take me three or four times as long to get it done right.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I know the local dealer said my crew cab 6.0l wouldn't handle a Fisher so I got back in my truck and he lost out on my purchase.

Have them install the mount and wiring harness. Then buy the plow. It will cost a few more bucks but is a way to get it installed by the dealer, assuming they have the same mount (i'm a Boss guy). Offer to pay green money as well that way the dealer can work on the cost more.



Michael


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

It all depends on the weight rating of the truck especially the front axle, if it is exceeded you can't drive legally and no dealer wants that responsibility. Besides all of the damage it would do to your truck.


----------



## almarche (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh I get the weight issue. I guess part of my disbelief comes from the fact that we are talking about a matter of 30ish pounds by my count.

And that that 30 pounds would be the deal breaker from one plow to another.

If the two are about 80lbs apart from the Fisher specs and the dealer RECOMMENDED that I have a 50ish pound steel cutting edge put on the HT that would make the two within 30 pounds of each other.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Since you've posted this on the Non Commercial page I assume you're not plowing commercially. That being said why do you feel you need a SD, the HT should handle your needs.


----------



## almarche (Sep 29, 2015)

Right. Just residential stuff.

I have used the chain lift systems all my life. I also believe that based on what I have been finding is that the SD is built better in addition to a better stacking ability because of the higher lift of the blade.

Coupled with that is the fact that for Fisher this is a relatively new system. The chain lift with the SD is tried and true.

I just spoke to a different dealer today and they wont put anything but a Homesteader on it. I don't get it......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Well the only choice is OTD purchase and spend a day installing it or change brands.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have called around to a few dealers by me when I was searching for my plow. There is a large commercial truck outfitter who told me they would have to follow all the rules and specs because they deal with large equipment and have too much liability to risk it. (they even said they would not install a plow on a truck with modified suspension for the same reason)

But I found a different operation that was more than willing to work with me on my half-ton truck. They even gave me the choice between SD and HD plows and everything. So I think you just need to call around, maybe look for a smaller company who doesn't have the large commercial contracts. Someone will install it for you if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

We don't even ask our dealer's what will fit or work anymore. I load up my trailer stop at the bank for CASH and grab a case of beer on the way back....AND boom! the next morning we have a new plow installed on the truck.

Now sometimes mind you. I may need to go back over my wiring the next day...lol depends how much of that case of beer is left the next morning!! 

:bluebounc


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Well what is the FGAWR on your truck anyway?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

almarche;2032163 said:


> Oh I get the weight issue. I guess part of my disbelief comes from the fact that we are talking about a matter of 30ish pounds by my count.


300, 30, 3, .3 pounds it doesn't matter the FVMSSA limits are FVMSSA limits, just like a handgun. If the laws says 8 rounds is the limit no one will sell you a weapon that carries 9 unless they want to join you in suffering the legal ramifications.


----------

